# Airnet NIC Issue



## sblodgett (Apr 3, 2006)

This past Christmas I purchased and Airnet wireless card from 9thTee. I've just now gotten around to installing it in my Tivo. After spinning my wheels for several weeks I think the card might be bad.

Essentially I have exactly the same problem as this individual: archive.tivocommunity com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=149476
His problem was solved by getting a new airnet card. 

I've installed two known good PMCIA wireless cards into my SVR2000 Tivo without luck. I know the cards are good because they work in my laptop. The cards are NetGear MA401 (which I flashed) and Netopia 3D Reach.

I followed the directions at silicondust com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2. I'm fairly positive that I configured everything correctly. 

Enclosed is an extract of the log from my Tivo which makes me think that there is a problem with the AirNet card. Do you agree with my assessment that the problem is in the Airnet? If not can you suggest anything else I might try.

Thanks 
Scott

Apr 1 03:49:02 (none) kernel: airnet: driver version 20050218 
Apr 1 03:49:02 (none) kernel: airnet: debug level 3 enabled 
Apr 1 03:49:02 (none) kernel: airnet: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M 
Apr 1 03:49:02 (none) kernel: airnet: airnet_read_record_mem 
Apr 1 03:49:02 (none) kernel: airnet: airnet_read_record_mem rid mismatch! 0xfd02 vs 0x1fa0 
Apr 1 03:49:02 (none) kernel: airnet: Error obtaining firmware information 
Apr 1 03:49:02 (none) kernel: airnet: NIC not found at 0xf4000000 
Apr 1 03:49:02 (none) kernel: airnet: driver installation failed 
Apr 1 03:49:02 (none) kernel: /lib/modules/airnet_debug.o: init_module: Device or resource busy


----------



## CRPerryJr (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the exact same issue as the previous poster.

Series 1 with Airnet. No Tivoweb or any other mods, except a larger hard drive.

The airnet card worked flawlessly for 6 years. I tested the PCMCIA card in an old laptop. (Hard to find one that accepts PCMCIA nowadays.) It connects to my wifi without issue.

Here is my log:
Jul 30 23:20:26 (none) kernel: airnet: driver version 20050218
Jul 30 23:20:26 (none) kernel: airnet: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M
Jul 30 23:20:26 (none) kernel: airnet: airnet_read_record_mem rid mismatch! 0xfd02 vs 0xfd0a
Jul 30 23:20:26 (none) kernel: airnet: Error obtaining firmware information
Jul 30 23:20:26 (none) kernel: airnet: NIC not found at 0xf4000000
Jul 30 23:20:26 (none) kernel: airnet: driver installation failed
Jul 30 23:20:26 (none) kernel: /lib/modules/airnet.o: init_module: Device or resource busy

The only thing that changed is I replaced the hardrives to keep the old girl humming along. Ever since then, no go on the WIFI. She does get her updates via the modem. But because of it's location, I have to drag a very LONG phone line across the room everytime I want to update her.

I can get to a BASH prompt via the serial connection. 

Does anyone have a clue what I might do to try and resolve this issue? FYI, I do have a power/link light that is lit on the PCMCIA Wifi Card when it's connected to the TIVO. So I know power is getting to it.

Thanks in Advance!


----------

